# Latest addition to the flock



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

went and picked up my new baby girl today here she is 

the budgies she was sharing the cage with were mean, they plucked off her crest....probably to make her look more like them 

She's a White face, cinnamon. Dunno what i'm going to call her, any ideas ?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, she's a pretty little thing even without a crest.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

She's a cutie. I don't know about a name for her though, you'll have to wait and see her personality.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

Plukie said:


> you'll have to wait and see her personality.


If i did that for kirby he'd either be called, spazo, crazy bird or loud mouth


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Loud mouth is so fitting isn't it :lol: I have two of them :blink:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

she's cute, the 1st name that poped in my head was Brownie, because she's got alot of brown to her


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is very very cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How cute! Looks like one of my tiels. I love the color.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, she is a cutie!! Hmm...she looks like a Bella or a Ruby to me LOL.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

I would call her Kazooie. i always liked that name for some reason


----------



## Andrew (Apr 14, 2008)

lol banjo and kazooie = Banjo Kazooie!

those mean birds 
i hope her crest grows back fully

EDIT: if you didnt know what Banjo Kazooie is its a video game


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

yes thats why we named him that


----------

